
U.S. Seeks to Send Checks to Americans as Part of $850B Stimulus Package - omarchowdhury
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-seeking-850-billion-stimulus-package-11584448802
======
sharemywin
So they can buy more toilet paper?

~~~
Fjolsvith
I was actually thinking about test kits.

